# 2017 nissan rogue exhaust change help needed



## babux (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello, I'm looking to upgrade my exhaust. It would be great if yall can tell me if this exhaust fits my car: MagnaFlow® - 7 Round Stainless Steel Gray Exhaust Muffler 
and where I should go to get my exhaust done. Nissan dealership or auto shops? since my car is still financing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a web site that describes the MagnaFlow muffler you're interested in:









MagnaFlow 4" Round Center/Center Straight Through Performance Muffler


The MagnaFlow 4” Round Center/Center Straight Through Performance Muffler #10416 features a 4” diameter and 14” long body, with an overall length of 20” and inlet/outlet inside diameter of 2.5”. Enjoy MagnaFlow’s deep throaty sound and dyno-proven high flow performance on your ride with this...




www.magnaflow.com





It's probably best to get the installation done at a muffler shop rather then a Nissan dealer.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

+1 for the muffler shop.


----------

